# *** The Official APERION AUDIO Thread ***



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

I find very few Aperion threads scattered here and thought will start an official one.


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Share Aperion Audio Verus III Speaker Review from Tharbamar


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

*Share AperionAudio Allaire Bluetooth Speakers by Flossy Carter.*
This guy is super cool love it!


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Share Aperion Audio Bravus II 8D Subwoofer Review (By Nemo Propaganda)


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Share Three 8” Subwoofers compared Emotiva S8 vs Aperion Bravus 8D vs Bowers u0026 Wilkins ASW608 (By Nemo)


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Have a look at our super tweeter review by Tharbamar : )


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Share the review "Aperion Verus 3 Grand tower hands on and overview" , Thanks for reading and have a nice day: ) 
Aperion Verus 3 Grand tower hands on and overview


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Introducing the Novus Slim series!







The Novus Slim series inspires those seeking a low profile, and powerful speaker that packs a punch in a compact fashion. 
Novus Speakers


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

"Aperion Audio has crafted an extremely versatile and affordable solution for achieving greater high frequency audio performance. "
Thank you Pixelated Gamer!


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Allaire wins best computer speaker for 2020 by digitaltrends.com.
The Best Computer Speakers for 2020 | Digital Trends


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

*Aperion Novus & SVS Prime Bookshelf Comparison*


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Klipsch vs. Aperion Audio vs. KEF in a showdown you don’t want to miss! Check out this awesome video by Home Theater Fanatics. Have a good day.


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

System Sunday - What a great day to power up your system, sit back and relax while listening to your favorite Aperion speakers! Share your system photos with us to be featured next week. Thanks for photo







#Verus #Novus


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That picture brings back memories; one of my nephews was a K9 MP in the Army for 7 years. He sent me more than one picture of him on deployment with his German Shepard and full kit. He didn't have speakers like those however...


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

New super tweeter review for our Spanish community, have a nice weekend everyone : )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87L51RYs5cQ&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Celebrate this holiday season and the end of the year by taking advantage of our Holiday Savings Event! 
Holiday Savings Event


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Aperion Audio Novus Tower Review, Don't Get Fooled By The Size! Have a nice day


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

The New MKII Planar Ribbon Super Tweeter is a high-fidelity compliment to any home audio system. Designed to reside on top of your existing speaker, the Super Tweeter can be used from 8kHz to 40kHz. With 5 preset crossover points, and a new Treble Adjust knob up to -5 dB, the Aperion Audio Super Tweeter provides customizable bright and detailed sound, enhances the stereo sound field width & depth and accentuates ultra-high frequency extension.


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Just watched this review. He has some great things to say about the Novus.


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

Recently TwoGuyzTech contacted us to review an Aperion Dolby Atmos setup. The results are in and the "Guyz" are highly impressed, labeling the system as "Incredible Sound, AFFORDABLE PRICE!"
Not only did they test the speaker system in two different rooms, the list of amplifiers and receivers that were used during sound testing ranges from an entry level Onkyo receiver, a mid-range Yamaha receiver, Schit Preamps, Emotiva Monoblocks, and Marantz Monoblocks.
Check out the full video review and breakdown here: (link in bio)


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

TwoGuyzTech was BLASTING our Bravus II 12D in this recent review, accompanied by our Novus speakers. Check out their comments in the video and while you're at it, check out our Bravus II 12D!


----------



## AperionAudio (May 11, 2020)

We went live with
Home Theater Fanatics
last night to talk about our most recent product releases! Watch now and share some laughs with us!


----------

